# New H/D market area's announced by D* today



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle_print&ID=914114&highlight=


----------



## jeffloby (Nov 27, 2005)

Where is Knoxville, Tenn. It is #58 in market size. Oh well


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Buffalo is finally on the list!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

reubenray said:


> Good New Orleans made it back on the list. Will the dishes have to be changed out when this takes place?


You will need the AT9 Dish and an MPEG-4 compatible receiver.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Does anyone have a list of the markets already turned up? I know Raleigh, NC was higher up on the list than some of those citys.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

KungFuCow said:


> Does anyone have a list of the markets already turned up? I know Raleigh, NC was higher up on the list than some of those citys.


http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DIRECTV_lil_list.html


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DIRECTV_lil_list.html


That is a really nice looking chart...do you know if it's updated often or if it
will be updated as new L-I-L are added??


----------



## mag249 (May 2, 2004)

Earl,

Is there a central place to get info on the various situations in cities that have been activated, but lack 1 or 2 of the networks (i.e. Hartford/Portland).


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

moonman said:


> That is a really nice looking chart...do you know if it's updated often or if it
> will be updated as new L-I-L are added??


It is updated as people let us know something thing has changed.
Here is the discussion thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65321


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

mag249 said:


> Earl,
> 
> Is there a central place to get info on the various situations in cities that have been activated, but lack 1 or 2 of the networks (i.e. Hartford/Portland).


See the chart Earl links to...it shows what nets are live...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

mag249 said:


> Earl,
> 
> Is there a central place to get info on the various situations in cities that have been activated, but lack 1 or 2 of the networks (i.e. Hartford/Portland).


I don't think there is a central place....
Basicall the only additional information is when forum users, have contacted the stations and found out their side of the story.

I can't get that kind of information from DirecTV (I have asked), because it usually boils down to carraige contracts.


----------



## mag249 (May 2, 2004)

That is what I thought. 

I checked AVS and DBS for the specific issues in Hartford (for a family member) and could not find any info other than the "we are continually evaluating our model to bring our programming to customers in the most efficient manner possible" line.

I am sure there are reasonable explanations for why a station would not want to be HD represented on sat, I just want to know what they are!

Go Bears.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

That chart on DSTalk should have the city's DMA number added.


----------



## markrubi (Jan 27, 2006)

I can't resist.. Earl when will they turn on OKC HD Locals? Nov, or Dec? :O)


----------



## eengert (Feb 11, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Buffalo is finally on the list!


Hallelujah! I get OTA just fine in Orchard Park, but it'll be nice to have the option once the HR20 gets to a point that I deem useable. I do get the ocassional drops in bad weather (bad weather in Western NY?!  ), so it would be nice to have the MPEG4's. As a bonus, it would allow me to move my antenna to pull in the extraneous OTA's that D* doesn't deliver and I currently don't get because I don't want to keep moving my antenna direction.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Thanks, Earl.. with CBS and FOX not being turned up in MPEG4 and OTA not working in the HR20, that's a deal breaker for me. Maybe once OTA is turned up although I do have an O&O waiver in place for Fox.. Id be SOL on CBS tho.


----------



## BillsIn05 (Aug 14, 2006)

What about Springfield/Holyoke Massachusetts. I bet sometime next year! This sucks


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I see Little Rock on the list. I haven't even had directv for a full year yet and now I have a decision to make. I want HD locals but I don't want to give up my precious HR10-250. This was all much easier when someone else was making the decision for me


----------



## foster (Apr 22, 2004)

OK, Albq. will have locals in HD by the end of the year. Tell me why I should call D* and have them replace my 2 HR250-10's with the H20's, and put up a new dish? I get HD locals great OTA and I don't pay D* for them. Until D* switches over to MPEG4 for all HD, basically forcing my hand, I just don't see the point. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

The anouncement says 'upgrade to new dish and receiver for $99'. But specifys H20. Does that stand for HR10 to HR20 too? Do you get to keep the HR10?


----------



## davsherm (Feb 23, 2003)

Can I get locals from two "local" markets at the same time (i.e Boston and Providence)? Or do they only allow access to one at a time?


----------



## SHOMan (Jun 2, 2005)

And I though Comcast had a problem when they first started with HD locals. Our local CBS affliate held out for over 18 months before an agreement was made with Comcast.

I see from the chart that only NBC and Fox are available in Portland, OR. So, they won't (can't) give me all of my HD locals, and they also won't let me get them via antenna on the HR20.

What are they thinking?


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

At least Norfolk is finally on the list! But I'm no longer excited about that because I don't want the HR20.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Philly Bill said:


> The anouncement says 'upgrade to new dish and receiver for $99'. But specifys H20. Does that stand for HR10 to HR20 too? Do you get to keep the HR10?


HR20 upgrades are $99 if you already have an HR10
And you get to keep your HR10


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

davsherm said:


> Can I get locals from two "local" markets at the same time (i.e Boston and Providence)? Or do they only allow access to one at a time?


No different then it is today and has been for a decade. You get the locals for the DMA you live in unless you have waivers for national feeds out of NY or LA.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

foster said:


> OK, Albq. will have locals in HD by the end of the year. Tell me why I should call D* and have them replace my 2 HR250-10's with the H20's, and put up a new dish? I get HD locals great OTA and I don't pay D* for them. Until D* switches over to MPEG4 for all HD, basically forcing my hand, I just don't see the point.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Nope.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> HR20 upgrades are $99 if you already have an HR10
> And you get to keep your HR10


That's pretty cool... but if you owned them are the new HR20's now 'leased'?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Philly Bill said:


> That's pretty cool... but if you owned them are the new HR20's now 'leased'?


Yes... unless you spend $700+ on the HR20... it is a leased unit


----------



## Galley_SimRacer (Mar 1, 2002)

WooHoo! I'm finally gonna get HD locals here in Greenville, SC. Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to trade in my HR10-250 for the HR20.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

ebonovic said:


> HR20 upgrades are $99 if you already have an HR10
> And you get to keep your HR10


How long does that extend your commitment?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Galley_SimRacer said:


> Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to trade in my HR10-250 for the HR20.


No you are not... you still get to keep your HR10-250.


----------



## davsherm (Feb 23, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> No different then it is today and has been for a decade. You get the locals for the DMA you live in unless you have waivers for national feeds out of NY or LA.


Thanks, thats what I figured. I'll get the Boston locals (once I get my B/O hr20s) and point my antenna towards Providence (when OTA is turned on) ....


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

Galley_SimRacer said:


> WooHoo! I'm finally gonna get HD locals here in Greenville, SC. Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to trade in my HR10-250 for the HR20.


Question for you. Assuming you get HD OTA (and more than just the big four), what is the compelling reason to get the HR20? The PQ is allegedly better OTA, HR20 does not have OTA turned on, something about getting it "free" I like, plus the family is used to the HR10 as we have three DTV DVR's with Tivo OS. I could have switched 6 months ago in Houston, but could not figure out why I needed to other than just having the latest and greatest. Interested in hearing others logic. I am assuming of course that 6.3a morphs into 6.3b. Thanks Fred


----------



## Chris Blount (Nov 1, 2003)

Here is another list at your disposal. I usually update the list day and date when changes occur.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54698


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

fjwagner said:


> Question for you. Assuming you get HD OTA (and more than just the big four), what is the compelling reason to get the HR20? The PQ is allegedly better OTA, HR20 does not have OTA turned on, something about getting it "free" I like, plus the family is used to the HR10 as we have three DTV DVR's with Tivo OS. I could have switched 6 months ago in Houston, but could not figure out why I needed to other than just having the latest and greatest. Interested in hearing others logic. I am assuming of course that 6.3a morphs into 6.3b. Thanks Fred


As has been pointed out before, eventually, soon, all HD on DirecTV will be in MPEG4. So if you want to record HD over satellite you'll need the HR20 and won't have a choice. You can of course keep your HR10 for OTA HD recording and for SD recording of which it will still work just fine.

So for now, if there isn't anything in MPEG 4 you care about (currently only HD locals and RSN in HD) then there is no reason to upgrade other then if you want to try it out or want the Interactive features.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> No you are not... you still get to keep your HR10-250.


Is this to allow you to have 2 HD Tivos connected to your HDTV (doubling your recording space)? Will they just charge you an extra mirroring fee for the additional unit?


----------



## bralph (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a question about Toledo, now that it's finally on the list. Is it possible that we'll get multiple HD RSNs? Our default RSN is Fox Sports Ohio, but if I subscribe to the Sports Pack Tigers games on Fox Sports Detroit are not blacked out. Any way we get Fox Sports Ohio, Fox Sports Detroit and/or SportsTime Ohio in HD?


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> As has been pointed out before, eventually, soon, all HD on DirecTV will be in MPEG4. So if you want to record HD over satellite you'll need the HR20 and won't have a choice. You can of course keep your HR10 for OTA HD recording and for SD recording of which it will still work just fine.
> 
> So for now, if there isn't anything in MPEG 4 you care about (currently only HD locals and RSN in HD) then there is no reason to upgrade other then if you want to try it out or want the Interactive features.


"As pointed out before" is another way of saying you dummy. 

I fully understand the mpeg4 issue and could have been more clear in my note that I do understand it. However, my question to galley_racer was regarding his anxiousness to convert. What is driving HIS decision? For me, not enough mpeg4 content to compel me to change equipment, OS, etc. Lack of ability to get OTA HD would certainly be a driver. Fred


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Is this to allow you to have 2 HD Tivos connected to your HDTV (doubling your recording space)? Will they just charge you an extra mirroring fee for the additional unit?


You can do what ever you want with your HR10-250... You can use it as a second system on the same TV, or move it to a different room. Or Sell it, or Give it to a family member.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

When will the specific stations that will have their HD signals available via satellite be announced for each market (specifically New Orleans)? The local CBS and NBC affiliates are not available via Cox cable, and I'm wondering if DirecTV will have them.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Philly Bill said:


> The anouncement says 'upgrade to new dish and receiver for $99'. But specifys H20. Does that stand for HR10 to HR20 too? Do you get to keep the HR10?


The H20 is the non-DVR MPEG4 receiver.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> When will the specific stations that will have their HD signals available via satellite be announced for each market (specifically New Orleans)? The local CBS and NBC affiliates are not available via Cox cable, and I'm wondering if DirecTV will have them.


-------------
Watch the forums for the "official" announcement of when your area goes live
by D*. They will tell us what nets(out of the big 4) are available in each announced
area, and which local stations are still being negotiated.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Galley_SimRacer said:


> WooHoo! I'm finally gonna get HD locals here in Greenville, SC.


Will my parents in Hendersonville, NC be eligible to get the Greenville channels? TIA.


----------



## eengert (Feb 11, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DIRECTV_lil_list.html


I'm very interested in the RSN's. I live in Buffalo, NY area and currently receive YESHD yankee games on 96, but I've never seen anything on 97 (NYC gets something on 97). I do receive the MSG alternate feed of Sabres games on 627. My big question is if D* will be feeding me Sabres games in HD when they turn on MSG-HD late in 2006? Maybe they can put it on 97 or 98 in the Buffalo area? Anyone know?

Also, for the LIL markets just announced for Q4 2006, is there any information on which networks will be carried in each market?


----------



## Panchovilla (Dec 28, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> You will need the AT9 Dish and an MPEG-4 compatible receiver.


I understand the new dish requirement because of the new satellites and their position. I don't understand why we need a new receiver. I thought Apple, Microsoft and others solved their PC problem of going to the earlier iterations of MPEG with software - isn't the same thing possible with D*Tivo??????


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Panchovilla said:


> I understand the new dish requirement because of the new satellites and their position. I don't understand why we need a new receiver. I thought Apple, Microsoft and others solved their PC problem of going to the earlier iterations of MPEG with software - isn't the same thing possible with D*Tivo??????


DirecTV (and most Providers), use hardware level decoding...

Where Apple, Microsoft use primarily software decoding.
The core processors in PC's are significanlty more powerfull then those in most dedicated consumer electronics.

So in a PC you can use a software solution for most things now adays... rather then using dedicated hardware. (also allows for flexable solutions)

In the receivers, they use dedicated hardware because that improves performance with their architecture.

The HR10-250 doesn't have an MPEG-4 decoding chipset, and doesn't have the processing power to over come that with a software solution.


----------



## rb5505 (Jul 29, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> You will need the AT9 Dish and an MPEG-4 compatible receiver.


earl- will it work with only 3 lines?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

rb5505 said:


> earl- will it work with only 3 lines?


Sure...un less you are connecting it to a multiswitch.
You need all 4 if you are connecting to a multiswitch


----------



## rb5505 (Jul 29, 2004)

no multiswitch, just 3 lines with 1 line going into each tivo. the 150 ft run of 3 lines was done pre-tivo. since we had just 2 std receivers at the time, i thought why not trench, conduit and bury a 3rd line just to have a spare. had i known about tivo and it's 2 lines per box, we would have run 6 or 8 lines!


----------

